# General Category > General Chit Chat >  Happy Easter!

## Suzi

Happy Easter everyone! Hope the Easter Bunny bought you something lovely and chocolatey and you enjoy any Easter services you might be taking part in - either in person or virtually...

----------

selena (04-04-21)

----------


## Paula

Happy Easter!

----------

selena (04-04-21),Suzi (04-04-21)

----------

